# Pregnant doe yawning alot



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

My girl seems to be yawning alot lately. She is a little over 3 months along. Is she expressing that she is uncomfortable or is this a normal pregnant goat thing? onder:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you sure how far she is? Yawning can be a sign of pain or labor....


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

She only has the slight formings of an udder right now. I did notice when I felt her over that she has one rib on her left side that is sticking out more. I felt her everywhere and she didn't show any signs of pain. She is eating fine and pooping normally.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

She's stopped yawing so maybe she was just tired yesterday :sleeping:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Keep an eye on her  Any teeth grinding ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be tired, if she isn't close to kidding.

If she is OK otherwise, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

No teeth grinding


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

She was pretty thrilled when I let her out of the paddock to go munch on some forest today. My wethers on the other hand went straight for my landlord's garden


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad she is doing better today  Naughty wethers ! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is better.


----------

